# belly rubs?



## rabbitislove (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright, so I'm a pervert and I'll share. Nothing revves my engine more than a fat guy who will let me rub his belly. And not just like a Buddha "Rub my belly for good luck" Oh no. I'm talking about a long, elaborate massage where I'm allowed to pay as much attention as possible. If I can do that, I'm ready to go, take me I'm yours. 

I'm wondering, (and hoping of course..haha) that there are guys out there whose bellies are erogenous zones. Or are there other women who get as much as I do sexually out of giving belly rubs. (I'm just giving I guess...)

I keep having dreams where I give attractive BHMs belly rubs, and they moan and deep tounge kiss me. God I'm so alone. :doh:


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright, so I'm a pervert and I'll share. Nothing revves my engine more than a fat guy who will let me rub his belly. And not just like a Buddha "Rub my belly for good luck" Oh no. I'm talking about a long, elaborate massage where I'm allowed to pay as much attention as possible. If I can do that, I'm ready to go, take me I'm yours.



I've never had such a massage, but it sounds absolutely divine! Having your partner get such pleasure out of a guys fattest part must be just so affirming of FAness, or something like that.

Having said that, at least for me, the belly is not physically an erogenous zone. Mentally maybe, but it would probably take some talk or sound affects or something to keep me focussed enough in that regard for it to really have an effect. Physically it is somewhat sensitive and probably pleasurable to have treated that way, but it would probably compare more to having someone kiss their way up your arm or give a great back massage peppered with kisses--really nice, romantic, and a mood builder, but not connecting the right circuits for an erotic rush per se.

That is just me, I don't know how it would be for other guys.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Roy C. (Oct 15, 2007)

Belly rubs are the greatest!!! Yes they are a great turn on for me! And yes, not just buddha rubs, get playful, lift it, play with it, hold it.... I could keep going but would get in trouble....


----------



## Tracy (Oct 15, 2007)

Love rubbing and massaging on a big sexy belly :wubu:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with ya rabbit. Though my guy doesn't always understand...

He does accept that it gets me ready to go though,


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 15, 2007)

For me it depends on who I'm with... if you're with some who is a FA then hell yes - rub the belly. Actually I'd prefer an all over body massage with a concentration on the areas that are the softest and fullest.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh. Not at all.

I have an amazing and sexy BHM who loves this sort of thing. And I love doing it. Not just the belly, but the back fat rolls, the love handles, and everything in between. I get totally crazy when a confident fat guy lets me go crazy on all of his body parts.

And I should add that it is not just "rubbing" but also the amazing intricacies of appreciating a fat guy: tracing his stretch marks with your tongue, squeezing his love handles when he is on top of you, seeing his fat jiggle, lifting and dropping his enormous gut...and of course, snuggling next to him in bed or on a couch and giving him a relaxing and arousing belly rub. So hot.


----------



## Melian (Oct 19, 2007)

LoveBHMS, I completely agree.

I want it all. 

The new bf loves being touched, in general, so everything is fair game for me...this is the most satisfying my sex life has ever been.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing is better than a guy who lets you really really appreciate his body. 

Getting free reign over a BHM's amazing sexy physique is so fabulous.


----------



## BigWiscGuy (Oct 19, 2007)

Belly rubs are the best! I love getting belly rubs and my girlfriend LOVES giving them and rubbing and playing with rest of my chub. She especially loves feeding me a nice big fattening meal and rubbing it afterwards. I love it too! Even during dinner she comes over to my side of the table and unbuttons my pants so they aren't too tight and starts rubbing my belly. I get belly rubs everywhere, from in the car to the movies even the store and I LOVE it! My girlfriend also wants to fatten me up so she will have more chub to play with, for me it is a dream come true because I always wanted to be really big. I love having an FFA. We are always turning each other on all day long.  So Rabbit you are not alone, there are others who love belly rubs as much as you.


----------



## growingman (Oct 19, 2007)

I just love belly rubs. The more attention payed to my belly the more I like it. I love massage of any kind actually, but recieving belly rubs definately get me going too. I wish there were more women out there who felt the same.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 19, 2007)

Never had one, wouldn't say no tho


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Hell yes. 

Love the belly rub. Though I've been with more girls who aren't open ffa's and when ever they get around the belly I can tell they are holding back from just grabbing it. So dissappointing cause I don't want to instigate it. But I'm totally cool with women doing whatever they want. I'm not shy sexually.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't get enough of rubbing a nice round belly. It's a very important part of the whole intimacy thing, from snuggling on the couch to getting hot and heavy.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 19, 2007)

I love love love rubbing and squeezing tim's belly. he doesn't understand why I like it so much. However, it has turned him on a few times. He also rubs my belly too. Belly rubs are THE BESTEST EVER!!!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 19, 2007)

Another agreement here. Love massaging and moving my hands all over that fat body. Mrrr.


----------



## Sanders (Oct 19, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright, so I'm a pervert and I'll share. Nothing revves my engine more than a fat guy who will let me rub his belly. And not just like a Buddha "Rub my belly for good luck" Oh no. I'm talking about a long, elaborate massage where I'm allowed to pay as much attention as possible. If I can do that, I'm ready to go, take me I'm yours.
> 
> I'm wondering, (and hoping of course..haha) that there are guys out there whose bellies are erogenous zones. Or are there other women who get as much as I do sexually out of giving belly rubs. (I'm just giving I guess...)
> 
> I keep having dreams where I give attractive BHMs belly rubs, and they moan and deep tounge kiss me. God I'm so alone. :doh:


Michigan? I'm right over the Ohio/Michigan border Toledo and wearing 46/32 jeans: why am I alone playing video games on Friday night?!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 19, 2007)

I love belly rubs... both giving and receiving.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 19, 2007)

Let me say in no uncertain terms...

Belly rubs rock! The worlds best foreplay.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Oct 20, 2007)

I especially enjoy a belly massage when it is done with oils, so I can feel how my belly oozes between the fingers of my significant other. Once my belly gets nicely oiled up, its even a better feeling to have it ooze between some soft, creamy, luscious thighs :smitten:


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 20, 2007)

nothing gets me going more than a belly rub with loads of baby oil,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 20, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright, so I'm a pervert and I'll share. Nothing revves my engine more than a fat guy who will let me rub his belly. And not just like a Buddha "Rub my belly for good luck" Oh no. I'm talking about a long, elaborate massage where I'm allowed to pay as much attention as possible. If I can do that, I'm ready to go, take me I'm yours.
> 
> I'm wondering, (and hoping of course..haha) that there are guys out there whose bellies are erogenous zones. Or are there other women who get as much as I do sexually out of giving belly rubs. (I'm just giving I guess...)
> 
> I keep having dreams where I give attractive BHMs belly rubs, and they moan and deep tounge kiss me. God I'm so alone. :doh:





LoveBHMS said:


> Oh. Not at all.
> 
> I have an amazing and sexy BHM who loves this sort of thing. And I love doing it. Not just the belly, but the back fat rolls, the love handles, and everything in between. I get totally crazy when a confident fat guy lets me go crazy on all of his body parts.
> 
> And I should add that it is not just "rubbing" but also the amazing intricacies of appreciating a fat guy: tracing his stretch marks with your tongue, squeezing his love handles when he is on top of you, seeing his fat jiggle, lifting and dropping his enormous gut...and of course, snuggling next to him in bed or on a couch and giving him a relaxing and arousing belly rub. So hot.



:blush: Have you guys been talking to Mary? I swear b/c she enjoys it as much as you guys.

as for me *rolls on back* I love em!:wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> :blush: Have you guys been talking to Mary? I swear b/c she enjoys it as much as you guys.
> 
> as for me *rolls on back* I love em!:wubu:



We FFA's seem to have this in common. One thing about fat guys is that pretty much all of them tend to have pretty sizeable guts. Large women seem to have more variation in shape as far as where they carry their weight and how it's distributed. With men, nearly all of them carry weight in their bellies, and even guys who are pretty slim elsewhere, when they put on weight it usually goes to the midsection. I think if you have a *thing* for fat guys, you'll likely have a *thing* for paying extra attention to the waistline. IOW, a big belly is part of what makes a BHM a BHM.

Oooooh. And baby oil (or any other massage oil) makes it so much fun because your hands slide around so much more easily. If you like baby oil, you should try one of the massage oils that heats up from friction (or blowing on it). Very sex for the chick and from what I hear, feels incredible.


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> We FFA's seem to have this in common. One thing about fat guys is that pretty much all of them tend to have pretty sizeable guts. Large women seem to have more variation in shape as far as where they carry their weight and how it's distributed. With men, nearly all of them carry weight in their bellies, and even guys who are pretty slim elsewhere, when they put on weight it usually goes to the midsection. I think if you have a *thing* for fat guys, you'll likely have a *thing* for paying extra attention to the waistline. IOW, a big belly is part of what makes a BHM a BHM.
> 
> Oooooh. And baby oil (or any other massage oil) makes it so much fun because your hands slide around so much more easily. If you like baby oil, you should try one of the massage oils that heats up from friction (or blowing on it). Very sex for the chick and from what I hear, feels incredible.




mmmmmmmm sounds great might have to give it a try


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh. Not at all.
> 
> I have an amazing and sexy BHM who loves this sort of thing. And I love doing it. Not just the belly, but the back fat rolls, the love handles, and everything in between. I get totally crazy when a confident fat guy lets me go crazy on all of his body parts.
> 
> And I should add that it is not just "rubbing" but also the amazing intricacies of appreciating a fat guy: tracing his stretch marks with your tongue, squeezing his love handles when he is on top of you, seeing his fat jiggle, lifting and dropping his enormous gut...and of course, snuggling next to him in bed or on a couch and giving him a relaxing and arousing belly rub. So hot.



I was going to say something like that, but this sums it up perfectly, so I won't bother.

There's a shop called Lush here in England that sells soaps and stuff made from herbs and exotic ingredients. They also sell massage bars made of cocoa butter (some of which are edible) that melt all over people. The idea of rubbing these all over some fat bloke's belly, moobs, love handles, buttocks, etc. makes my knees go weak.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## rachel (Oct 20, 2007)

I am completely and utterly belly-fixated, so I am definitely, definitely on-side.  The guys I have dated, however, don't really care specifically about the belly-rub. They're just happy that I'm touching them anywhere at all. The good part is, I get to play with the belly all I want. The less good part is, I wish they enjoyed it as much as I do...

rachel


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 21, 2007)

rachel said:


> I am completely and utterly belly-fixated, so I am definitely, definitely on-side.  The guys I have dated, however, don't really care specifically about the belly-rub. They're just happy that I'm touching them anywhere at all. The good part is, I get to play with the belly all I want. The less good part is, I wish they enjoyed it as much as I do...
> 
> rachel


 

jut speaking for myself there is nothing that turns me on more than a good belly grope and moobs for that matter lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 21, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> :blush: Have you guys been talking to Mary? I swear b/c she enjoys it as much as you guys.
> 
> as for me *rolls on back* I love em!:wubu:




OMFG! My favorite place on Tim's body is his side roll. I could play with that all night long....YUM!


----------



## BHMforBBW (Oct 22, 2007)

It's true ladies. Of the lovers I've had (not there have been more than a scant few), those who lavished all sorts of attention on my belly found their way to my heart faster than you can eat a half gallon of COld Stone ice cream (softened).

The fatter I become and the bigger my belly gets, the more sensitive it becomes. Does anyone else notice this on themselves? In particular, I find that the area below my navel (big and deep), that whole section from side to side, on my lower belly - tends to be the softest fat, and the most sensitive.

I not only like having my belly rubbed, but tickled, licked, poked, prodded and most of all kneaded like pizza dough! The use of baby oil adds a good deal more pleasure to the experience, especially the kneading, and the ultimate climb of my lover on top of me to "ride the wave!"

I enjoy this so much, that - I fear to say this due to being dubbed a total freak - that I have actually come to full orgasm soley through this sort of belly play!

I suppose it should come as no surprise then, that I adore inflicting this pleasure on my lovers as well....as big, soft, round, squishy bellies on ladies are a similar delight for me.

Time for a cold shower!

Kindest regards,
Marek


----------



## Aurora (Oct 23, 2007)

BHMforBBW said:


> It's true ladies. Of the lovers I've had (not there have been more than a scant few), those who lavished all sorts of attention on my belly found their way to my heart faster than you can eat a half gallon of COld Stone ice cream (softened).
> 
> The fatter I become and the bigger my belly gets, the more sensitive it becomes. Does anyone else notice this on themselves? In particular, I find that the area below my navel (big and deep), that whole section from side to side, on my lower belly - tends to be the softest fat, and the most sensitive.
> 
> ...



I hear you there! My bf and I got to talking about how bored thinner people must get after a while. With all this soft flesh our foreplay can last hours and we are totally happy with that. 

~Aurora


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 24, 2007)

BHMforBBW said:


> I enjoy this so much, that - I fear to say this due to being dubbed a total freak - that I have actually come to full orgasm soley through this sort of belly play!



Wow! At risk of also being dubbed a total freak, the idea of that really turns me on!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 24, 2007)

I love belly rubs, myself... I just haven't had very many. Heck, I just live being touched...


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Oct 26, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright, so I'm a pervert and I'll share. Nothing revves my engine more than a fat guy who will let me rub his belly. And not just like a Buddha "Rub my belly for good luck" Oh no. I'm talking about a long, elaborate massage where I'm allowed to pay as much attention as possible. If I can do that, I'm ready to go, take me I'm yours.
> 
> I'm wondering, (and hoping of course..haha) that there are guys out there whose bellies are erogenous zones. Or are there other women who get as much as I do sexually out of giving belly rubs. (I'm just giving I guess...)
> 
> I keep having dreams where I give attractive BHMs belly rubs, and they moan and deep tounge kiss me. God I'm so alone. :doh:



You have a deffinate fan here. It turns me on SOOOO much to have my belly rubbed and touched and worshipped, MMMMMMM. I wish more women were like you.


----------



## sera (Aug 7, 2011)

never saw such a sweet belly rub.
this little birdie shows so much emotions and enjoys it.
did you see how he close his eyes and relaxe his muscles, because it feels so good.
i love animals, they dont fake. so sweet. 
thought i have to share it with you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZcUGNM85Us


----------



## BigFA (Aug 7, 2011)

Just adding my affirmative vote for belly rubs. Agree with BHM for BBWs. The fatter my belly becomes the more sensitive and erogenous it becomes. I absolutely love having my belly rubbed. So much so that I give myself a belly rub while lying in bed before falling asleep. I just love feeling the huge roundness of my gut and playing with all the soft fat.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometimes in the dark I rub my own belly while singing "I touch myself" then perv out && watch me some good ol' porn. Ah the mess we make. I love playing with lil tummies. I've never had a rubbin. But I know the feeling of how it gets the motor pressed at 200.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 8, 2011)

I really love belly rubs, even though I'm exceedingly ticklish. It's so nice to be lying on my back with my sweetheart's arms around me, lovingly stroking around my belly button. It's a huge comfort thing for me moreso than a sexual turn on.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

I can never keep my hands off my boyfriend's fatrolls and ocassionally pinch them even though it hurts him (it's cute when he jumps and everything jiggles).

But he LOVES elaborate belly-rubs with baby oil. For him, it's a nice warm-up for the act, or it's just away for him to relax.


I just love kneading it, digging my fingers and sometimes the nails in when I get carried away. Watch it shake by picking it up and playing with it for a long time and then finally use the belly as a pillow.


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never given or gotten a belly rub, although I am also totally guilty of playing with my own at times. If a man rubbed my belly I'd be butter in his hands, so I'm thinking it would probably be the same for a BHM getting a belly rub. :happy:


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 10, 2011)

Same, I love playing with my own belly, poking it and watching it wobble for a while, wobbling it in both my hands, sooo squishy!!  

I'd absoloutly love to give someone else a belly rub though! Unfortunatly i've never been with someone who has much of a belly to rub!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 10, 2011)

Just tried rubbing my own belly....nothing. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Or maybe I just need the soft hands of a woman to do it for me.


----------



## joey86 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love giving belly rubs ,

even more so if the girl is a SSBBW.. so sexy watching it wobble and start wobbling the legs to


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 10, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Just tried rubbing my own belly....nothing. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Or maybe I just need the soft hands of a woman to do it for me.



Now I'm imagining you rubbing your belly with those hands! argh! 
It is now my wish for you Mr. Bob to get a great belly rub from a fantastic woman!


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 10, 2011)

joey86 said:


> I love giving belly rubs ,
> 
> even more so if the girl is a SSBBW.. so sexy watching it wobble and start wobbling the legs to


:bow: The jiggle and wiggle is quite amazing isn't it


----------



## MrBob (Aug 10, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Now I'm imagining you rubbing your belly with those hands! argh!
> It is now my wish for you Mr. Bob to get a great belly rub from a fantastic woman!



Fyom your lips to gods ears! It doesn't have to be a fantastic woman...above average will do!


----------



## BHMforBBW (Aug 11, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> :bow: The jiggle and wiggle is quite amazing isn't it



Indeed. One of the most sexy sensations to provide and experience!

Oh my.....


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Aug 11, 2011)

Sad to say I never had the chance to do some belly rubs yet 
But I dream of it very often - I'd enjoy it for sure! Guess I could never stop once I tasted blood, soft flubby bellies are like an addiction to me :happy:


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think i've ever had the ol' belly rubbed, or if it was, it was at a point in time i was paying zero attention to it...can't think of a time really.


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 14, 2011)

I hereby offer up My services as a Belly provider to those unfortunate FFA whom have no belly to rub! 

Gotta say, never had it done, but I do become quite aroused at the thought!


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 11, 2012)

My boyfriend loves belly rubs, and I love giving him belly rubs, lol:happy: I'm weird though, and I don't like getting them.



Ninja Glutton said:


> I really love belly rubs, even though I'm exceedingly ticklish. It's so nice to be lying on my back with my sweetheart's arms around me, lovingly stroking around my belly button. It's a huge comfort thing for me moreso than a sexual turn on.



I think it could definitely be a sexual turn on (I like bellies, so...), but I'd have to second this and say that for the moment I see it as more of a comforting type of thing.


----------



## ManBeef (May 11, 2012)

I like being rubbed... belly, back, my hams. Rubby rubby is nice.


----------



## KittyCourtz (May 11, 2012)

I love rubbing a man's belly. How it feels in my hands and against my body, the sight of it jiggling, everything about a big belly (or any other fatty flesh) on a man drives me crazy.


----------



## banjo (May 12, 2012)

I find it really relaxing. Similar to the feeling i get when someone draws on my back.


----------



## biglynch (May 13, 2012)

Its been way to long, since i got to enjoy any rubbing, (self help not counted) but yeah im down with a good rub.


----------



## ManBeef (May 14, 2012)

banjo said:


> I find it really relaxing. Similar to the feeling i get when someone draws on my back.



Is that not the BEST feeling on earth?


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (May 14, 2012)

ESPECIALLY after overindulging at mealtime. It's practically foreplay! :bow:


----------



## indy500tchr (May 14, 2012)

I love them and am finally getting them again....well I get all over rubs anytime I want :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## escapist (May 15, 2012)

Was out of town taking care of family biz and it was great to get back and get some belly rubs from CL. I also realized how much I love face plants yep, just stick your face in my big 500 lb man sized belly and giggle it around with your face and hands :wubu: :blush:


----------



## viracocha (May 17, 2012)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> ESPECIALLY after overindulging at mealtime. It's practically foreplay! :bow:



Practically? It IS foreplay. I can't help but do it. I am slightly obsessed with this and squeezing butts. My boyfriend and I call it "gropelesting". 

Feel free to use the term. I am proud to say I am a gropelester every day.


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 17, 2012)

QUOTE=ManBeef;1875851]Is that not the BEST feeling on earth?[/QUOTE]

I agree, that feels awesome :happy:


----------



## Shawnababyy (May 18, 2012)

I LOVE giving belly rubs. i love being able to take care of a man and the more belly there is to play with, the better hehe


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 19, 2012)

double post -.-


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 20, 2012)

Never given a bully rub before, it seems like it would be fun though but I wouldn't stop at the belly I would want to massage all over.


----------



## DWright5 (May 21, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Never given a bully rub before, it seems like it would be fun though but I wouldn't stop at the belly I would want to massage all over.



This. As both the receiver and the giver.


----------



## Librarygirl (May 21, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> I love rubbing a man's belly. How it feels in my hands and against my body, the sight of it jiggling, everything about a big belly (or any other fatty flesh) on a man drives me crazy.



Me too! And (at the risk of sounding weird), poking and even playfully slapping a man's lovely round belly then having it pressing against me. My experience of this to date has been lovely, but all to fleeting...But at least I know what I like!!!

Ok, blushing furiously now, but what is this thread for if not for such sharing!:blush:


----------



## BigWheels (May 21, 2012)

Sadly, I don't think I've ever had someone appreciate my size. 

I'm looking forward to the first time for alot of things if I ever hookup with a FFA. So far, it has been other XL people & not very satisfying to be honest, always the "you need to loose weight" speeches instead.

So a gut like mine... way under appreciated.

I guess that makes me a virgin of sorts, huh


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 21, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> Sadly, I don't think I've ever had someone appreciate my size.




This makes me sad, because you are way too cute not to be appreciated.


----------



## Critters (May 24, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> Sadly, I don't think I've ever had someone appreciate my size.



My first real BF was like that. He'd been big all his life. I'd known him and been his friend since we were in grade 4, and when we were in our teens we became more than friends. I'd always loved the look of big bodies, and at that point, he was easily more than 3 times my own weight, maybe more than 4. I was about 115 lbs at that point.

He'd been taught all his life that being big was bad and didn't like me touching his belly at first... hell, he wasn't at ease with being touched at all, because no one had ever touched him in a loving way. But I am really good at massages, and I eased him into liking touch by working on his shoulders and back first. Luckily for me, I like backs too.. there's something very sweet about the rise and falls the spine's progress along the body creates.. lots of little hills and valleys for fingers to rest on. I got him to like having his back drawn on as much as I do, too, and we took turns drawing on each other's backs gently with the point of a nail file when we were watching TV.

Unfortunately, our relationship didn't survive me having to move many hours away to go to university and the changes that university caused in me vs. his perception of being left stuck back in a nowhere small town without a uni education (something I really tried to convince him wasn't true.. but so many people had talked him down that he had come to believe he wasn't smart enough, which absolutely wasn't true), but we had a little over 6 months of fun together before that.

The only worry I'd have now is that my hands are always freezing and the surface of my skin is always cool. I'm like a reptile.. room-temperature. Which means I'd be wonderful to cuddle with on hot days, but not so good in the middle of winter.


----------



## BigWheels (May 25, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> So a gut like mine... way under appreciated.


See attached gut...


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2012)

I LOVE belly rubs. I love givin' 'em and I love gettin' 'em. And thankfully, I'm finally in a relationship where both occur liberally!


----------



## Critters (May 26, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> See attached gut...



How anyone can fail to appreciate that is beyond me! You've got the perfect sort of belly.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Jun 19, 2019)

There is a name for this partialism in the belly/ stomach/ tummy or whatever you like to call it. 

It's called

Alvinolagnia , it doesn't necessarily mean a fat tummy, but I think most of us alvinolagniacs also posess the fat fetish to go along with it, I certainly do !

If your into navels it's

Alvinophilia , I believe these to be highly correlated and most of us have all three of these fetishes.

I love to have a larger woman sitting on my lap in a recliner while we watch a movie, my hands are naturally going to go around her be belly and under her shirt and leisurely slowly feel her nice thick lovehandles, explore the nice deep navel. I prefer a woman of about 250 lbs


----------



## Ewingrrl (Aug 8, 2019)

My husband is usually too self-conscious to let me rub his belly, that is, unless he knows it's leading somewhere  then he really gets into it.


----------



## Jay78 (Aug 8, 2019)

Ewingrrl said:


> My husband is usually too self-conscious to let me rub his belly, that is, unless he knows it's leading somewhere  then he really gets into it.


I love getting belly rubs. I’ve always been too ticklish but the lately it feels so amazing!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 10, 2019)

I love to rub my hubbys round belly... like you, it gets me going.. sometimes I’m in bed ready to sleep and I mindlessly rub and grope him and get all flustered..you’re not alone


----------



## jakemcduck (Aug 10, 2019)

I love giving belly rubs, and my belly is another erogenous zone so I love getting them too. One surefire way to get me going, feed me, rub my belly, tease me ... repeat.


----------



## Jay78 (Aug 10, 2019)

kinkykitten said:


> I love to rub my hubbys round belly... like you, it gets me going.. sometimes I’m in bed ready to sleep and I mindlessly rub and grope him and get all flustered..you’re not alone


My wife who is not as excited about my weight as I am has taken to mindlessly rubbing my belly while we go to bed and I have to say it’s led to some wonderful nights!


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 10, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> My wife who is not as excited about my weight as I am has taken to mindlessly rubbing my belly while we go to bed and I have to say it’s led to some wonderful nights!


Ah that’s great  it’s nice when the other person enjoys it too. My other half says it’s nice and relaxing and he likes to feel my hands kneading at his belly like a kitten does!


----------



## Shotha (Aug 11, 2019)

I get quite a lot of people wanting to rub, pat or poke my belly. They always look like they're enjoying it. It happens most, when they're a little disinhibited by a few drinks.


----------



## Yor (Jan 23, 2020)

I would love to have my belly rubbed. I even rub it myself on occasion, even though there's not much belly to rub.


----------



## Barrett (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh, yes. My belly is definitely a highly-sensitive erogenous zone; as is my belly button.

If you want to have your way with me, or win a disagreement... touch my belly affectionately (rub, pinch, pat, poke, squeeze, _*kiss, nibble*_...).
Also, it seems to get more sensitive the bigger it gets (probably, at least in part, because of the increased jiggle and bounce), which is why I have trouble losing weight in the long-term. I love my big round belly too much.
And if you mess with it when I'm stuffed... I'm yours for Life.
It's a good thing I like being fat, because it's extremely easy to make me fat(ter) and keep me that way.

It's doubly enjoyable if I'm with a woman who loves having her belly played with.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Apr 17, 2020)

I love giving belly rubs, like a LOT xD the warmness and softness involved is extremely enjoyable.


----------



## BigFA (May 23, 2020)

BigWiscGuy said:


> Belly rubs are the best! I love getting belly rubs and my girlfriend LOVES giving them and rubbing and playing with rest of my chub. She especially loves feeding me a nice big fattening meal and rubbing it afterwards. I love it too! Even during dinner she comes over to my side of the table and unbuttons my pants so they aren't too tight and starts rubbing my belly. I get belly rubs everywhere, from in the car to the movies even the store and I LOVE it! My girlfriend also wants to fatten me up so she will have more chub to play with, for me it is a dream come true because I always wanted to be really big. I love having an FFA. We are always turning each other on all day long.  So Rabbit you are not alone, there are others who love belly rubs as much as you.



Reading all the ladies descriptions on this thread and then your description above turns me on like crazy. I would love to have a relationship like you have where my girlfriend or wife can't keep her hands off of my 60" belly and wants to fatten me up even more. It would be pure heaven! I get a massage every 2 to 3 weeks and I always ask my female massuese to end the massage with a nice belly rub. God I love having my belly and all of my chub caressed from head to toe!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Feb 4, 2022)

Mmmmmmm yes.

i mean, I've never given one but I think about it a lot more than I really care to admit (especially with regards to the man in my avatar). I just wouldn't want to accidentally tickle whomever I was giving one to and get hit by way of the fight or flight reflex.


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 5, 2022)

My wife‘s fattest part is her double belly and I absolutely love to rub it. So soft and heavy at the same time! Of course, she loves it too unless she‘s too full. Sometimes she wants me to massage her back. Amazing when her belly fat spills out underneath.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 6, 2022)

luckyfa said:


> My wife‘s fattest part is her double belly and I absolutely love to rub it. So soft and heavy at the same time! Of course, she loves it too unless she‘s too full. Sometimes she wants me to massage her back. Amazing when her belly fat spills out underneath.


Does it tend to move out to the sides as oppose to sink inwards or both?


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 7, 2022)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Does it tend to move out to the sides as oppose to sink inwards or both?



It moves out to the sides


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 8, 2022)

Have every placed your hands on her sides before her weight goes onto her belly. Feel it flex and ooze out?
It must be great to feel it change shape.


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 9, 2022)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> It must be great to feel it change shape.



Absolutely, those changes of shape in response to gravity and/or resistence are amazing!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 10, 2022)

Tad said:


> I've never had such a massage, but it sounds absolutely divine! Having your partner get such pleasure out of a guys fattest part must be just so affirming of FAness, or something like that.
> 
> Having said that, at least for me, the belly is not physically an erogenous zone. Mentally maybe, but it would probably take some talk or sound affects or something to keep me focussed enough in that regard for it to really have an effect. Physically it is somewhat sensitive and probably pleasurable to have treated that way, but it would probably compare more to having someone kiss their way up your arm or give a great back massage peppered with kisses--really nice, romantic, and a mood builder, but not connecting the right circuits for an erotic rush per se.
> 
> ...


The abdomen is full of nerves and nerve endings. it can feel stimulation in so many ways.
Some are nasty like Irritable bowel syndrome where gas is caught in the intestine and causes pressure.
Some are tingling sensations that can cause writhing sensations. 
I myself love the compression sensations of being squashed. Especially some white hot crush sensations.
The solar plexus is a conjunction of nerve endings and some people love to be punched there as it overloads and the sensations translate to erotic pleasure..

If you lack any sensations in the area I feel sorry as this is a area laden in pleasure points.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 10, 2022)

redhotmarkers said:


> For me it depends on who I'm with... if you're with some who is a FA then hell yes - rub the belly. Actually I'd prefer an all over body massage with a concentration on the areas that are the softest and fullest.


I once gave a person 'softest areas' a real caressing and they felt it was wrong for them. I am glad there is people who appreciate getting attention to those zones.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 10, 2022)

Roy C. said:


> Belly rubs are the greatest!!! Yes they are a great turn on for me! And yes, not just buddha rubs, get playful, lift it, play with it, hold it.... I could keep going but would get in trouble....


Standing behind the person reaching around to the lower points of an apron belly and lifting it to point where it is level with the top of the hip. Feeling the softness in addition to weight of protruding bulge and gently giving it pulls inward towards the spine.
Caressing and exploring the entire belly curvature. lying on the ground and feel the weight of it pressing into my abdomen displacing mine and filling the cavity.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 10, 2022)

tummylovin'003 said:


> Same, I love playing with my own belly, poking it and watching it wobble for a while, wobbling it in both my hands, sooo squishy!!
> 
> I'd absoloutly love to give someone else a belly rub though! Unfortunatly i've never been with someone who has much of a belly to rub!


I get subconscious with the amount of attention i give a partners belly. Caressing, Kneading, Exploring, Pressing, Kissing, Licking. watching etc.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 10, 2022)

MrBob said:


> Just tried rubbing my own belly....nothing. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Or maybe I just need the soft hands of a woman to do it for me.


Er yes. Partner required.


----------

